# Andern PC im LAN herunterfahren



## metno (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen
 Ich habe ein kleines Netztwerk mit 2 PC gemacht. Jetzt möchte ich aber einen PC den ich mit WOL aufgestartet habe auch wieder herunterfahren. Habe schon mehrere Tools ausprobiert, keines entspricht aber meinen Vorstellungen, da das Progamm auf dem zu herunterfahrendem PC auch laufen muss. Ich müsste mich aber zuerst anmelden damit das Programm ausgeführt werden kann. Gibt es nicht ein Tool das ohne auf dem zu herunterfahrendem PC laufen muss, diesen trozdem herunterfahren kann? Habe Windows XP Home


----------



## MCIglo (5. Februar 2005)

PSShutDown
http://www.systernals.com


----------



## Robert Steichele (6. Februar 2005)

Admin's  Power Switch

F-Grubert


----------



## Julian Maicher (6. Februar 2005)

shutdown.exe -s -f -m \\<Computername> oder
shutdown.exe -i

Geht aber nur, wenn du lokale Adminrechte auf dem Remotecomputer hast. 
Wenn du auf deinem Rechner den User Administrator benutzt, gibt selbigem auf dem RemotePC das gleiche Passwort. 
Ansonsten einfach einen User mit selbem Passwort auf beiden PCs einrichten.


----------



## metno (6. Februar 2005)

Robert Steichele hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Admin's  Power Switch
> 
> F-Grubert


 
 Ich habe mal dieses Tool ausprobiert und bin überrascht davon. Nun möchte ich aber wie in der Hilfe steht den Client schon auf der Anmeldeseite von Windows starten lassen, was aber nicht geht, da die erforderliche Datei gpedit.msc (Ausführen\gpedit.msc) nur in der Win XP Professional Version verfügbar ist. Kennt jemand eine alternative oder wo ich diese Datei trozdem bekomme?


----------



## generador (6. Februar 2005)

habs mal angehängt für dich


----------



## metno (7. Februar 2005)

Leider  das ganze nicht, beim aufstarten erscheint immer folgende Meldung:
*
 Snap-In konnte nicht initialisiert werden.
 Name: <unbekannt>
 CLSID:{8FC0B734-A0E1-11D1-A7D3-0000F87571E3}

*Hat jemand eine Lösung?
 Danke trozdem für die Datei!


----------

